# RASP Coming up ARMY wants a re-enlistment



## OliveDrab45 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a buddy recently slotted for RASP at the end of this month. His retention officer says He *MUST *re-enlist in order to attend RASP. 

He will ETS March of 2015, Leaving a little more than 13 months on his contract. 

He is told he *MUST *re-enlist for 3 years to attend. 

Is this at all true? 

Any information would be of help.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am slotted for the same RASP class and ETS NOV 2015. I had no issues. 

I'm not sure if this helps or not. I have gotten all instructions from HRC at Regiment. Maybe talk to them?


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a heads up they have been changing the reenlistment windows.  Right now the 2014 window is closed.  Lucky L3fty when did you get your slot?  I know that when I was talking to my retention NCO he said that I had to have 3 years left in order to attend CA selection if approved.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure on this one. I know that for assignment to the Regiment you have to have at least 3 years of retainability, but I know if that has to be done before or after you graduate RASP.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 14, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> Just a heads up they have been changing the reenlistment windows.  Right now the 2014 window is closed.  Lucky L3fty when did you get your slot?  I know that when I was talking to my retention NCO he said that I had to have 3 years left in order to attend CA selection if approved.



I got vetted for approved around August 2013. My ATRRS slot showed up like Dec. 1st 2013.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 14, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Not sure on this one. I know that for assignment to the Regiment you have to have at least 3 years of retainability, but I know if that has to be done before or after you graduate RASP.


 
Granted this is a little dated, but after I had reenlisted to attend RIP (now RASP), my remaining time in the Army had fell short of the three years so I had to extend for a year prior to heading Benning to meet the three year requirement.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 14, 2014)

OliveDrab45 said:


> I have a buddy recently slotted for RASP at the end of this month. His retention officer says He *MUST *re-enlist in order to attend RASP.
> 
> He will ETS March of 2015, Leaving a little more than 13 months on his contract.
> 
> ...




Since waivers and pre-requisites have been known to change in accordance with the "Needs Of The Army" overnight, I would have your buddy contact the Regimental Recruiting Team direct with his question.  

75recruit@soc.mil


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 14, 2014)

What Rusty and CM have said is spot on. He would need to re-enlist/extend so he could meet the Regimental requirement.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds like I will be re enlisting or extending soon......

assuming I don't fail.


----------



## LOOON (Jan 14, 2014)

lucky l3fty said:


> fail.


erase that word from your vocabulary.

If you have doubts, you have already failed.

Good luck


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 14, 2014)

LOOON said:


> erase that word from your vocabulary.
> 
> If you have doubts, you have already failed.
> 
> Good luck



Roger


----------



## OliveDrab45 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey people sorry I've been busy as hell down here. Anyways my buddy shipped out already with a 2 year extension on his contract. 
It seems you have to have atleast 3 years retainability.

Thanks for the advice though no doubt. 

"FOLLOW ME!"


----------



## mtm379 (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but was curious, does the Regiment still have this 3 year minimum retainability policy to attend RASP? Does the policy apply to all MOS's, even combat support ones like psyops or civil affairs?

Thank you.


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2016)

Most things in the Army, or at least in the USASOC realm, require at least a three year commitment.

I would assume yes.


----------



## mtm379 (Nov 9, 2016)

Etype, thank you. Just confused about if someone signs a 3 year contract (say a 35F) with an option 40, would they have to extend to meet that 3 year requirement after RASP? Or are there only 4 year Option 40 contracts?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

